# Quick List Of Mods Coming In The Next Two Weeks For Me



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

SO here is my punch list.

1. Install my LED strip lights on frame and awning roller.

2. Remove spare wheel carrier, install custom built rack to carry generator, Spare tire and gas cans(while in motion) Generator will be bolted down with rubber between rack, and trailer between all metal parts. Ie: gen and rack, rack and trailer frame.

3. Install RED led strip light on new rack and tie into break lights. Install white strip lights and tie into reverse wiring in front or trailer.

4. Install quick connect on camp chef stove to use propane from camper.

whats next?


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

How does the "custom rack" attach? The bumper will not support a generator without some serious reinforcement.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Just from my experience, I think your generator will get beaten to hell hanging off the back of the trailer. I have a box on the back of my trailer and everything I put in there gets a pretty good thrashing. I stopped putting anything that could possibly break in there. I now only put the patio mat, axes, shovels, and a spare water container in the box. The longer the trailer, the more extreme the beatings.

DAN


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

The custom rack is being attached directly to the frame. When I get it welded up I'll send some photos. It's going to be 6 foot wide closest to the body of the trailer and taper on the corners to aid in turning and not hooking something. I have brackets which will extend 12" forward of the rack and have through bolts to assist in holding the weight.

The generator when on the rack will have rubber between the rack and itself to eliminate and vibration when running. It will also be U bolted on all four corners to keep it from getting the "School bus effect" yes it will be annoying to bolt down on trips I need it. However I wont have to worry about it falling off.

As for the cheap bumpers I'm kicking the idea of redoing it with something worth while to defend the lower part of the trailer during reverse. those things are C R A P


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

on your LED strips for the back, would it be easier to install something like this tailgate light bar


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tailgate light bars have been a bad thing for me. I have went thru 4 in a year. Two different brands. Neither one was cheap. Kind of discouraging.


----------

